# Trovoada e  nuvens Asperitas - Braga - 13 Junho 2017



## guimeixen (13 Jun 2017 às 18:16)

Desde do passado sábado, dia 10, que andava seguir os modelos para esta madrugada por causa da possibilidade de trovoada. E como previsto sempre tivemos trovoada. Coloquei o despertador para um pouco antes das 5h. Ao acordar fui ver as imagens de satélite e o radar e lá estavam elas ao longo da costa. Entre as 5h e as 6h e pouco, foi sempre a crescer. Saí de casa para ter uma melhor vista para oeste e quando chego lá fico espantado com o céu! Parecia ter saído dos EUA. Já no local onde tirei as fotos deu para ver muito raios, apesar disso só consegui apanhar dois. Passado pouco tempo depois de ter regressado a casa foram novamente visíveis vários relâmpagos a este e com uns trovões ainda fortes.

Aqui ficam os meus registos:

Os raios mais longe apareciam avermelhados. Ainda vi 4 assim mas só consegui apanhar dois e um deles ficou desfocado.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Aqui já se começavam a notar as nuvens asperitas:




Asperitas clouds on the edge of a thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

O céu quando saí de casa:




Asperitas clouds on the edge of a thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Asperitas clouds on the edge of a thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Asperitas clouds on the edge of a thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Asperitas clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Asperitas clouds on the edge of a thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Asperitas clouds in the edge of a thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Asperitas clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Asperitas clouds and lighnting by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Asperitas clouds and lighnting by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Lightning (13 Jun 2017 às 20:01)

F....SE   UMA VÉNIA aos registos que fizeste e à dedicação com que o fizeste! E parabéns pela sorte que tiveste


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jun 2017 às 20:09)

Tenho muito orgulho em ti @guimeixen , continua com a dedicação que tens por fenómenos meteorológicos.


----------



## criz0r (14 Jun 2017 às 10:01)

Sem dúvida uma vénia a estes registos, imagens simplesmente espectaculares destas nuvens belíssimas! 

Aqueles raios vermelhos são qualquer coisa... 

Muito obrigado pela partilha @guimeixen  e excelente trabalho!


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2017 às 10:33)

Estas fotos são um hino à fotografia meteorológica!  

Quando se juntam todos os ingredientes: técnica, bom equipamento, paixão pela meteorologia, paciência e um pouco de sorte o resultado só pode ser fantástico! Excelente trabalho Guilherme. 

P.S: Aquele raio vermelho...


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jun 2017 às 14:04)

Obrigado Lightning,  Miguel, criz0r e MSantos!


----------

